# Merge function - Any DolphinCAM Mill/Pro V12  in the user base?



## countryguy (May 11, 2014)

I picked DolphinCAM Mill PRO -  (Mostly due to the $sale price) and find it ...powerful but w/ a GUI that needs a "whaap" on the hood every now and then.   Still getting used to the setup and would be interested in knowing who else has this software here?    Happy to have a thread pool for discussion?  Or should that be OT forum?  

Anyway-  Here is my first issue.  DCAM Usa moderates this so I've posted at that "other place"  ;-)   
http://www.cnczone.com/forums/dolphin-cadcam/221502-v12-mill-pro-merge-function-cutter-depth.html


----------



## countryguy (May 17, 2014)

*Doc: DXF to Dolphin Mill Prod - PM me for it   Was:Any DolphinCAM Mill/Pro V12  in the user base?*

Nobody replied here, but someone will show up or search.  The process to take a DXF to Dolphin Mill / Mill Pro / Lathe-turn is not hard but simply unique (to me anyway).   I've completed a MSWord Doc which outlines a basic project w/ clicks and screen shots to get your first Mill job from DXF  to Partmaster to Mill Pro to Gcode.   PM me here to have a copy sent.  Too large at about 1.8Mb to post.


----------



## Bishop (May 30, 2014)

I just got Dolphin and so far I have been really enjoying it. I'll send a pm with my email as I would be interested in seeing the tutorial. 

Thank you
shawn


----------

